# acheter un logement pour seulement y travailler



## nounou ohana (5 Janvier 2023)

bonjour, 

est ce que parmi nous il y a quelqu'un qui a acheté ou même qui loue le logement/local pour seulement y travailler? 

Je me pose des questions sur les impôts en vu de me faire ma propre épargne pour la "retraite" (ce mot est voué à disparaître du dictionnaire).

Merci de vos retours


----------



## Ladrine 10 (5 Janvier 2023)

J'ai une collègue qui l'a fait
Après moi j'avais demandé ya quelques années a ma puéricultrice qui m'avait répondu non


----------



## liline17 (5 Janvier 2023)

je n'ai pas étudié le sujet, mais avec la réforme de l'an dernier, c'est devenu possible, d'après ce que j'avais lu, certaines AM le faisaient déjà, mais la réforme l'a rendu officiellement possible, comme c'est peu fréquent, il est peu probable d'en trouver sur ce forum qui l'ont fait.
Je pense qu'avant d'investir dans l'immobilier, je me renseignerai auprès de la PMI.
Ce nouveau logement te coutera en plus de ton emprunt, son impôt foncier, il y aura aussi le besoin de l'ammeubler un peu.
Ca ne me semble pas une mauvaise idée si travailler chez toi est devenu inconfortable.
Perso, je ne le ferai pas, parce que ça demande de payer toutes les factures pour 2 logements, de faire le ménage dans les 2, et puis je craindrai de tourner en rond quand je n'aurai qu'1 enfant en accueil.
Mon choix, pour préparer ma retraite a été d'acheter un appart pour y mettre un locataire.


----------



## Griselda (5 Janvier 2023)

C'est devenue légallement possible depuis peu avec la possibilité de monter une MAM sans pour autant y travailler avec d'autres AMs.
Il me semble bien que les AMs en MAM bénéficient aussi de l'abattement spécial AM donc il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne soit pas possible dans un tel cas?!
Le seul point à bien mesurer c'est alors le surcout du loyer et autres charges mais c'est le prix d'un certain confort que de ne plus travailler dans son domicile. Cela peut permettre aussi de choisir un lieu d'accueil plus attractif que l'endroit où on vit.
Si on en a les moyens ça peut être pas mal comme projet.


----------



## Tiphain (6 Janvier 2023)

Cela ne ressemble plus à un accueil familial et ca dévoit un peu le métier d'ass mat.
L'avantage majeur c'est d'avoir un lieu exprès pour l'accueil fait pour cela comme en crèche

Les désavantages sont importants : 
- couts financiers, payer 2 logements, avec les assurances qui vont avec, et les impots
- l'aménagement de ce logement qui coutent pas mal d'argent, meuble
- le cout financier des assurances, du chauffage, de l'électricité en plus de votre logement principal et il ne faut pas se leurrer actuellement c'est un cout financier important
- le couts financiers et en temps pour la mise en place d'une MAM, beaucoup de papiers et de contraintes plus fortes que chez vous

Trouvez des contrats dont les parents sont prêts à payer plus chers puisqu'il va falloir absorber les couts de la MAM + un salaire, le votre, sans compter des IE plus importantes pour absorbées les couts


----------



## nounou ohana (6 Janvier 2023)

Merci pour vos retours et réflexions ;

Entre me verser à moi même un loyer et espérer ne pas avoir un locataire indélicat je préfère la première option. 

Je suis seule à la maison de 7h30h à 18h ce qui est à quelque chose près mes horaires d'accueil donc pour le côté accueil familiale c'est différent du temps où mes enfants étaient petits, ils ont maintenant 16 et 18 ans.

je suis sur un secteur demandé (complète tout le temps) depuis le début de mon activité (2009). 

Concernant l'ameublement, en finalité je n'ai qu'à déménager le matériel dédié à mon travail chez moi et effectivement compléter mais surtout me faire plaisir sur l'aménagement des pièces.

Financièrement il est évident que çà a un surcoût j'en suis consciente mon mari aussi, mais je n'ai que 41 ans et cela nous permettrait en plus de notre maison actuelle de nous préparer un matelas pour nos vieux jours. 

J'ai un ami agent immobilier qui pourra me trouver sur ma commune ou la commune d'à côté (je peux y aller en vélo par tous temps) ce qui pourra me convenir. Mon cahier des charges est le suivant : 
60 m2 minimum 80 au max. 
plein pieds préféré. 
pas besoin d'accès VL en revanche une courette et de quoi ranger une poussette.
un lieu où les parents ne galèreront pas à trouver pour se stationner est également dans les critères. (jai une collègue avec une maison superbe et vraiment bien aménagée mais dans une rue trés passante et tout sauf pratique pour le stationnement et bien bcp de contrats lui passent sous le nez à cause de çà)
ce genre de bien ici tourne dans les 80000 euros avec bien sûr des travaux donc une enveloppe de 120/130000 est nécessaire.
Les deux communes sont faciles d'accès pour une nationale et proches gare sncf desservant paris et même amiens si d'aventure je souhaite changer il y aura tj preneur.

Financièrement ce qui me posait le plus d'interrogation ce sont les impots sur le revenu car là effectivement non imposable du fait des déplacements de mon mari et de notre avantage de calcul. si demain ce n'est plus le cas effectivement il me faudrait augmenter mes tarifs. 

je vais voir pour contacter ma puéricultrice et prendre la température , mais ce n'est pas elle sur la commune d'à côté.


----------



## Pouka (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour
Je trouve l idée géniale si j avais les moyens je n hésiterais pas du tout.
Pour le matériel en effet vous n avez qu a prendre celui que vous utilisez et puis peut être de la récup des dons ect...je pense en plus qu avec ce genre d accueil le bouche a oreille va fonctionner et vous n aurez pas de soucis de contrat. Après vous pouvez élevé vos tarifs car c est un accueil  spécifique et je pense que certains parents serait près à payer plus cher pour avoir un accord bien particulier...ils le font en crèche privée pourquoi pas pour vous. Et je pense que pour votre confort sortir de "chez vous" serais un plus. Votre projet est déjà bien réfléchi et je trouve ça super comme idée car vous partez sur un appart vide que vous pourrez décorer pour les enfants, donc complètement différent que quand on est chez nous. Hâte de connaître la suite de l aventure😉


----------



## Griselda (6 Janvier 2023)

En effet si c'est avec un projet d'achat du logement en question c'est une bonne idée pour capitaliser + pour avoir un confort de travail.
Tous les coût enoncés sont justes, c'est le prix du confort.
Si on en a les moyens pourquoi pas.
Si c'était en location, c'est moins pertinent, sauf si ça permet de s'installer dans un lieu plus attractif que son domicile.
Pour ce qui est du salaire en plus du fait d'être en "MAM" tout se négocie en argumentant:
- votre enfant sera accueilli dans un lieux complètement dédié à ses besoins et ceux de ses camarades du même âge: plus aucun risque qu'un élément autre devienne un danger
- je travaille seule donc il évoluera dans un lieux avec maxi 4 enfants et non 8 ou 12 comme dans une MAM standard, donc moins de bruit et d'agitation.


----------



## Marie06 (6 Janvier 2023)

*Bonjour j ai une collègue qui a sauté le pas. Elle a acheté un grand studio ou elle exerce en tant qu assistante maternelle avec 3 enfants en accueil. Pour elle c est que du bonheur avec un espace extérieur en plus qu elle n avait pas à son ancien domicile. Le soir rien  à ranger tout reste en place. Elle n a pas eu besoin de créer une MAM. La puériculture a validé. Et sa famille est plus que contente de cette nouvelle situation...*


----------



## Pouka (6 Janvier 2023)

Marie06 ça doit être génial en effet


----------



## MeliMelo (Samedi à 04:39)

Moi je trouve que c'est une superbe idée pour celles qui en ont les moyens. Et effectivement ça fait un petit capital pour la retraite, puisque est-ce-que la retraite existera encore quand les plus jeunes d'entre nous y serons ?


----------



## liline17 (Samedi à 08:36)

la retraite ne peut pas disparaitre, par contre, elle peut ne pas suffire pour vivre dignement, la première chose à faire est d'acheter son logement principal, quand on a plus de loyer à payer, c'est quand même plus facile de vivre avec un petit budget.
Même si on pense qu'on en a pas les moyens, il faut prendre RDV avec son banquier pour faire une estimation.
Une de mes collègues, après son divorce, n'ayant pas le budget pour sa résidence principale, avait acheté un petit logement pour y mettre un locataire, après mon divorce, je m'étais acheté mon appartement, il vaut mieux acheter le plus tôt possible.


----------



## Pity (Samedi à 09:08)

C'est un très beau projet compte tenu des prix de votre région !
Qui ne reverrai pas ne plus avoir de jeux à ranger le soir et de ne plus avoir de lits enfants dans ses chambres !!

Le budget... c'est le nerf de la guerre..
Chez moi pour un 60 m2, il faut compter minimum170 000€, et pour une maison de 110m2...400 000€ !


----------



## Catie6432 (Samedi à 09:18)

Pity, tout à fait ! Et encore c'est beaucoup moins cher que là où j'habite ! 
J'avais acheté un appartement en investissement locatif. Je l'ai revendu il  y a 3 ans avec une belle plus value au bout de 5 ans (pour ne pas être taxée sur la plus value). 
J'envisage de le refaire mais les prix ont tellement augmentés ! Nous sommes en prospection pour le moment. 
Pour moi, mes enfants sont adultes et ont tous quitté le nid. J'ai 4 chambres inoccupées dans ma maison. C'est beaucoup moins de contraintes qu'avant d'y exercer ma profession. Et une pièce au RDC où je stocke mon matériel pro en fin de journée.


----------



## Nounou du pôle (Samedi à 10:29)

Très beau projet réfléchi , j’hésiterai pas un seul instant si je le pouvais , décorer et meubler à sa façon le rêve ! Et comme tu dis le soir un coup de clé et de retour au bercail qui ressemble pas à une micro crèche ! Fonce 😊👍🏻


----------



## Nounoulove (Lundi à 18:36)

nounou ohana a dit: 


> bonjour,
> 
> est ce que parmi nous il y a quelqu'un qui a acheté ou même qui loue le logement/local pour seulement y travailler?
> 
> ...


Bonjour nounou ohana, je vous partage mon expérience. J'ai acheter une maison il y 2 ans dans laquelle je travaille depuis. J'ai fait ce choix car ma résidence principale est très excentrée de la ville et que la demande y était insuffisante, de plus je devais faire les trajets maison/école en voiture pour mes propres enfants. J'ai donc décidé d'investir dans une maison secondaire (la pierre c'est jamais perdu) et de l'aménager pour y accueillir. Les ➕ je suis à 3minutes des écoles à pieds, j'ai beaucoup de demandes (agréée pour 4 et toujours complète). Mes pièces à vivre sont exclusivement aménagées et dédiées aux enfants. Mon mari et mes enfants peuvent aussi y dormir (suffisamment d'espace et de chambres) et nous pouvons donc y rester lorsque cela est nécessaire. Mes enfants étant plus grands à présents ils se rendent seuls à l'école m'evitant les trajets école/domicile avec les petits accueillis (j'ai d'ailleurs fait le choix d'arrêter les périscolaire pour l'instant). 
Les ➖ : c'est bien évidement la partie financière et l'entretien de deux domiciles. Étant donné que c'est une maison secondaire je dois m'acquitter de la taxe d'habitation (alors que j'en suis exonérée sur la proncipale) plus d'une deuxième taxe foncière, il y a deux abonnements pour l'électricité et pareil pour l'eau (même si la consommation générale reste la même) 2 assurances habitation et bien évidemment 2 logements à entretenir (travaux). Il y a aussi la gestion des deux frigos...
Bref ça demande une bonne organisation et d'être sur d'avoir du travail dans le secteur pour assurer les frais supplémentaires mais pour ma part ça me convient.
Voilou, si ça peut vous aider 🙂


----------



## Jess (Mardi à 22:54)

Bonsoir 
C’est une superbe idée .
Je suis assistante maternelle depuis 1 an j’ai commencer à travailler en avril 2022 et 1 mois plus tard j’ai dis à mon mari c’est pas possible de travailler avec 4 enfants plus ma famille car on se marchait dessus pourtant j’avais 100m3 .
En a peine 15 jours on a trouver notre nouvelle maison et vendu la nôtre .
180m3 avec 2 étages bien distinct et un grand sous sol qui fait 100m3 et dès le départ j’ai vu l’opportunité de créer mon espace au sous sol qui n’est pas enterrer bien sûr et de vrai fenêtre partout + l’isolation le rêve et pas double charge crédit eau et électricité 
Sauf que j’avais pas penser à la pmi mais voilà hier ma puéricultrice m’a donner la bonne nouvelle je peut tout à fait créer mon espace si la hauteur sous plafond est de 2m20 minimum et franchement bingo c’est bon alors d’ici 2 ans Max tout sera aménager cuisine , wc , dortoir et salle de jeux avec des couleurs joyeuse chose que je ne peux faire dans mon salon enfin bref pour te dire que je t’encourage à acheter ton appartement ou une petite maison pour t’éviter les charges de copropriété qui peut être élevé en appartement.
Voilà voilà


----------



## MeliMelo (Mardi à 23:39)

Oui moi aussi dans mon département il y a beaucoup de maison comme cela avec "sous-sol", mais sous-sol pas enterré. La vie se faisait à l'étage avec entrée principale à l'étage et en RDC garage et multitude de caves doublant la surface de l'étage. Les agents immobiliers appellent ça les maisons des pauvres car elles sont  moins chères. Sauf que pour les ass mat ou les professions libérales ce sont des maisons idéales car l'ensemble du RDC peut être aménagé en bureau, local, 2e lieu de vie, etc. A réfléchir car une maison tout en un c'est pratique aussi et moins de frais.


----------



## Pouka (Mercredi à 10:26)

J ai quelqu un de ma famille qui a ce style de maison. J ai halluciner quand elle m'a fait visiter...double surface et ils savaient pas quoi en faire...rrrhhhooo moi j étais dans l émission déco et je savais ou j allais poser mon matériel 🤣🤣🤣 malheureusement je suis rentré chez moi🤣🤣🤣 je trouve ça génial....donnez nous des news de votre acquisition


----------

